# Que es DNP3? cual es la diferencia sobre TCP/IP. y ethernet



## sanfor45 (Oct 18, 2011)

Quisiera saber que es dnp3 exactamente y como lo utilizo para trasmitir informacion? en que se diferencia el dnp3 serial y el dnp3 sobre ethernet? realmente estoy confundido con todo esto. si alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 18, 2011)

Y no fuí muy lejos en la carretera Digital.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNP3


----------



## sanfor45 (Oct 18, 2011)

Y como se contruye sobre una red ethernet o serial en que cambia?

ya lei eso y no logro entender por eso es que pido ayuda.


----------



## EDYMAR1990 (Oct 27, 2011)

hola el protocolo DNP3.0 es un protocolo usado en sistemas SCADA muchos DEI implementa este protocolo, tienes que ver si los dispositivos que desea usar tiene la capacidad de usarlo, ahora bien si te toca diseñar un programa que se encargue de usar este protocolo te recomiendo que lea la norma del protocolo y como se usa cada capa.

Este protocolo inicialmente se enviaba por RS232 ahora es posible enviarlo por TCP/IP, el protocolo no cambia en nada ya q al enviarlo por TCP/IP solo se encapsula la trama DNP sobre el TCP/IP es decir, la trama DNP, son los datos q deseas enviar por ETHERNET, para enviarlo puedes usar socket donde la direccion IP debe ser la del dispositivo  y el puerto usado por DNP es el 20000.

Te recomiendo que leas este documento te puede ayudar a aclarar muchas dudas
http://bibdigital.epn.edu.ec/bitstream/15000/2153/1/CD-2905.pdf


----------



## randall (Nov 2, 2011)

Este es un buen comienzo para poder entender el protocolo, pero si quieres mas información un poco mas completa, puedes buscar el libro Practical Modern Scada Protocols, con este libro puedes aprender mucho mas acerca del protocolo DNP3 sobre ETHERNET.


----------



## sanfor45 (Nov 10, 2011)

Gracias voy a seguir sus recomendaciones tambien tube investigando y encontre el material que mencionan y fue muy util ya logre entender mi dudo y ahora estoy viendo como hago para lograr transmitir la informacion de un equipo con protocolo dnp3 usando la red de iNternet. estoy pensando usar un chip de microchip que me encapsula la informacion en ethernet y usar el stack tcp/ip de la misma microchip. No se si conocen otra manera mas sencilla. 
La idea es porder obtener alertar por medio de un progama de monitoreo de red, es decir a cada punto del sistema le asigno una direccion ip y cuando ocurra un evento que esta direccion lo refleje.


----------

